# Recommend me some wrist wraps



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

IPF legal. I know wraps can't exceed 1m in length and 8cm in width and seen the list of aproved ones on their website but haven't got a clue which ones to get, which size, etc...looking for some basic stardard ones I guess 

any sugestions welcome :thumb:

PS - pref if I can buy them in the UK


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html

any of the above will do the job

i have a pair of inzer wrist wraps from bpsports.com which are really good, ive got the 12inch ones. tbh dont think theres really much difference between brands etc (obv cheap ones will be different)

edit: both shops are in the uk


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html
> 
> any of the above will do the job
> 
> ...


cheers buddy, what I'm more confused about is the material, tension and sizes really, not sure what to go for


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i got a pair of nsc straps from discount supplements, 5quid delievered and there a good job, wraps round the wrist bout 2 or 3 times and is tight and gives alot of support


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Get ATP convict wraps from Strength shop. 20" will do the trick.

Very good, very strong, very reliable wraps.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html
> 
> any of the above will do the job
> 
> ...


Strength shop are NOT IPF approved

I use titan wraps cant remember which ones they are (the black blue grey ones) i was using some thp ones before but hated them so my ex gave me the ones i use now

i'll probably get atp convicts when i next buy some as heard a lot of good things about them


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Get ATP convict wraps from Strength shop. 20" will do the trick.
> 
> Very good, very strong, very reliable wraps.


Looks like the ATP convict are getting some love! I don't have big wrists or forearms so would 20" be the best size or 12" is enough?



Harry Sacks said:


> Strength shop are NOT IPF approved
> 
> I use titan wraps cant remember which ones they are (the black blue grey ones) i was using some thp ones before but hated them so my ex gave me the ones i use now
> 
> i'll probably get atp convicts when i next buy some as heard a lot of good things about them


Are these the ones you're using? http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/titan-titanium-wrist-wraps.html

How do they compare with the Convicts?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

KASHLDN said:


> Looks like the ATP convict are getting some love! I don't have big wrists or forearms so would 20" be the best size or 12" is enough?
> 
> Are these the ones you're using? http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/titan-titanium-wrist-wraps.html
> 
> How do they compare with the Convicts?


Yes mate those are the ones i use

i've not used the convicts yet so couldnt compare them


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

i use these

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/titan-maxrpm-wrist-wraps.html

spot on and look and feel as new as the day i bought them, very robust.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

cheers guys, I narrowed it down to the ATP convicts and Titan Titanium, from what I've been reading, ATP are extremely stiff??! Titan are cheaper..but not such a difference.

anyone tried both?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I have - if you didn't like thp's chances are you will hate convicts.

Convicts are like a cast so great for lifting big weights but not ifyou don't like the cast feeling!

Titanium are more springy that's the right word - they are more comfy to use and will still provie plenty of support even for big lifters.

It's just a personal thing tbh on what style you prefer - oh get20 inch though the 12 are way too small


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Convicts are very stiff as Martin says, i was a complete novie when i got mine and thought "WTF have i done buying these" however i got used to them within a few sessions.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

martin brown said:


> I have - if you didn't like thp's chances are you will hate convicts.
> 
> Convicts are like a cast so great for lifting big weights but not ifyou don't like the cast feeling!
> 
> ...





mikex101 said:


> Convicts are very stiff as Martin says, i was a complete novie when i got mine and thought "WTF have i done buying these" however i got used to them within a few sessions.


Thanks guys, I think I'll go with the Titan 20'" for now, the Convicts are probably overkill for my needs and it's my first pair so the Titan should do the trick. When the day comes, I may get some Convicts for that extra support


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i got some P.O.W power perform... ones recently 20 inch they are friggin awesome!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my Titan titanium wrist wraps though today, ordered them after reading this post. Had the inzer ones before but these are a lot better, their a lot thicker and a lot more supportive, great recommendation - cheers!


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

strength shop are the ones to get


----------

